# W: 40k marine Bases 25mm - 40mm



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys 

I currently have a total of 30 SM on route to me and was wondering if anyone had any old 25mm round bases, doesnt need to be a whole 30 bases just any extra you may have!, im not bothered what's on them as long as they aren't cracked/chipped/bent etc.


Im also looking for x4 40mm bases same as above.

If anyone wants to be nice and let me just cover the postage that would be very cool...

PM me if you want or leave a comment..

Many thanks


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

are slotta bases ok ?


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

They sell them on eBay for like... 10p a base. If you buy 100 of them, then you get free postage and you pay £10. That's from BMFbits.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

lol i would of guessed e-bay sold them, you never know thought i would ask here first..

i have some small amounts random tyanid/chaos and IG bits i was going to include else where...(weapons, heads mainly) possible trading etc as not gonna to use it.!?

trading for bases perhaps..? Khrone what do you collect.?


----------

